# Dainese Body Armour vs TLD 7855 HW



## BubbleGum (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi guys!
I have a question to those of you who tried both of those models of armour. I have some experience with Dainese, and I want to know how that Troy Lee armour compare with Dainese in terms of comfort, protection and ventilation. I remember Dainese always felt to warm to ride in summer. Would this TLD be better or worse in warm weather? 
Thanks!


----------



## BubbleGum (Dec 2, 2011)

Tell me at least which one is cooler in warmer weather? =)


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

The TLD will be much cooler, but protect you much less. I have the short sleeve version of the TLD. There is no back protector or kidney belt like a typical armor jacket. Ive never seen the dainese armor in person, but that picture makes it look like it has hard shells on some of the padding, which the TLD doesnt have anywhere.


----------

